
Dairy Farms Fall Victim to the Productivity Revolution - pbhowmic
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-05/dairy-farms-fall-victim-to-the-productivity-revolution
======
jelliclesfarm
I would imagine it’s more due to subsidies.

